# Gold from pizza



## johnboyrox (Nov 14, 2011)

I have 10 lbs of nice clean fingers i have trimmed from the stuff in a pick i made last month. Today i decided to take the guys in the shop i got it all from, some pizza. I brought three pizzas and received a hero's welcome. I got the pizza idea from a post here on this forum. The total job is about $2200 PLUS what i get out of the fingers. Thanks for all the good refining instruction as well as the practical advice!


----------



## notch (Nov 14, 2011)

johnboyrox said:


> I have 10 lbs of nice clean fingers i have trimmed from the stuff in a pick i made last month. Today i decided to take the guys in the shop i got it all from, some pizza. I brought three pizzas and received a hero's welcome. I got the pizza idea from a post here on this forum. The total job is about $2200 PLUS what i get out of the fingers. Thanks for all the good refining instruction as well as the practical advice!



Rich people figured that out long ago. They give a politician a slice of pizza and get back a Million in tax breaks.


----------



## artart47 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ha! Drug reps do the same thing! I see them roll into the clinic where my friend works and they bring food! If you want to get the doctors' attention, food does it! In return they get A chance to talk the docs into ordering tens of thousands of dollars in pharmaceuticals.


----------



## johnboyrox (Nov 15, 2011)

So...Which is worth more, the gold or the pizza?


----------



## johnboyrox (Nov 16, 2011)

BTW: here are some pics of this particular pick.
The first one is just a few of the fingers


The second one is the ten pounds of trimmed fingers all bagged up


The third, this is where they came from:


The fourth, these are the riser cards (fingers removed) that are left.



Does anyone have a good idea what to do with the trimmed cards? If you look at them you can see they are basically plain green fiber-board with Slots on them. I removed a couple of the plastic slots (came off real easy) and trimmed the pins, but they are only partial plate. Are they worth processing? I think I'm looking at at least 30 hours of labor to trim all those pins, and I have no idea what kind of yield they will give me. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## vango57 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Sell them to Chris at boardsort.com.
Vango*


----------



## johnboyrox (Jan 21, 2012)

Followup on the pizza... I hauled literally 30,000 pounds of stuff out of this same facility this week! That pizza is still churning out the gold :lol:


----------

